# Actions oder controller



## schuetzejanett (19. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

sitze gerade am design für eine rcp app und überlege ob ich die funktionen, die sich hinter buttons einer toolbar - für ine view., lieber als action definiere(als pro button eine action in der die gesamt funktionalität der funktion aber auch des buttons (name, tooltiptext, image, keyaccelator usw.) gespeichert wird, oder einen normalen button erstelle und die funktionalität des bttons in die controllerklasse auslager. Für die actions spricht, das man pro prozess/funktion eine klasse hat in der alles festgelegt ist. Für die controllermethde, das der zugriff auf die gui und das modell einfacher ist und das mvc konzept angewendet wird. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

Actions, weil sie wiederverwertbar und flexibel sind.


----------



## schuetzejanett (19. Jun 2007)

Ok danke für die schnele antwort.

Nun noch eine frag e wie wird das ganze dann ins MVC Konzept eingeordnet, oder anders wie erfolgt dann in dem falle die verbindung zur view zum anzeigen der neuen daten, oder zum modell.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

Eine Action ist primär ein Controller und wie das bei Controllern so üblich ist, werden üblicherweise Referenzen benötigt um die Arbeit zu verrichten.
Das Eclipse Framework gibt doch aber schon recht gut die Struktur vor, siehe RetargetAction usw.


----------



## schuetzejanett (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo, habe mir jetzt meine actions deklariert und diese in Composites in toolbars auf den einelnen views platziert. wie bekomme ich jetzt eine referenz auf meine view. da die action ja nicht direkt auf der view sondern in einem komposite platziert ist. 
Ich wollte das so weil ich eine gesamt zeile für die toolbar wollte und nicht nur das stück neben den tabs.


----------

